
“The End” – Limit Theory shuts down after six years of solo development - nanodeath
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/joshparnell/limit-theory-an-infinite-procedural-space-game/posts/2270873
======
Cypher
it's good he'll release the content into the community since they funded it.
Someone might pick it up and finish it.

~~~
nanodeath
Yeah...maybe. It sounds like a huge very-custom engine. Easily could be faster
to start over using Unreal or Unity.

